# Beautiful Black B6.



## sad bike guy (Jul 6, 2020)

Not a Schwinn guy but this is tempting. Sorry if its old news.  https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/d/corona-1947-schwinn/7139601003.html


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 6, 2020)

DOH....Just sold a black B6 for HALF that price...

no more 'Mr. Nice guy' I guessssss......


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 6, 2020)

Think it's a cabe members....


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 7, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> DOH....Just sold a black B6 for HALF that price...
> 
> no more 'Mr. Nice guy' I guessssss......



Well, its been up on Craigslist for 27 days so maybe $1500 is a stretch, I wouldn’t feel too bad yet. 
Gotta love a black bike though!, that adds a premium in my book. 
Some pics for the record:


----------



## hm. (Jul 7, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Think it's a cabe members....




Pretty sure this one belongs to Bao... @lounging


----------



## lounging (Jul 7, 2020)

hm. said:


> Pretty sure this one belongs to Bao... @lounging



yes it's mine...
I have to over price it so when the lowballers come they'll lowball to a price I'll accept
seems like that's how craigslist works and to weed out all the tire kickers


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 7, 2020)

lounging said:


> yes it's mine...
> I have to over price it so when the lowballers come they'll lowball to a price I'll accept
> seems like that's how craigslist works and to weed out all the tire kickers




Ha! When i see that I don't even call figuring the unrealistic seller and I are too far apart.
...guess i need to lowball now.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2020)

KingSized HD said:


> Ha! When i see that I don't even call figuring the unrealistic seller and I are too far apart.
> ...guess i need to lowball now.




You always low ball a seller! But you have to do it face to face, not during a phone conversation or in an email message.


----------



## Joey Bombaci (Jul 20, 2020)

lounging said:


> yes it's mine...
> I have to over price it so when the lowballers come they'll lowball to a price I'll accept
> seems like that's how craigslist works and to weed out all the tire kickers



Sent a PM.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 20, 2020)

Did this sell?


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 21, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Did this sell?



PM @lounging


----------

